# Spamilter: Anyone Using it and Maintaining it?



## jasonvp (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey guys -

I'm trying to polish up my sendmail installation and its spam fighting.  To that end, I've installed the mail/spamilter filter, which looks like it stopped being developed back in '05.  There's a port of it in /usr/ports, but I'm curious as to whether anyone is actively maintaining it, or if it's just being included due to legacy?

The MTA hostname lookup is IPv4-only; in other words it only tries to do an A-record lookup.  I've changed the test to add a second call which will check for an AAAA-record.  If either exist, the test passes.  Is it worth adding that to the port?  Or is it more trouble than it's worth?

ETA: Mods, this probably belongs in this forum instead:

https://forums.freebsd.org/forums/installation-and-maintenance-of-ports-or-packages.5/


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 13, 2015)

See mail/spamilter for details on the port and Thread 47527 for more on where threads belong.  However, usage of the program and discussions on adding IPv6 support would make this an appropriate place for discussion.

Entering a bug with your patch to https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/ would be a good start.  A patch could be added to the port by the maintainer and sent to the upstream developer.


----------



## jasonvp (Jan 15, 2015)

junovitch said:


> Entering a bug with your patch to https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/ would be a good start.  A patch could be added to the port by the maintainer and sent to the upstream developer.



Cool, thanks for the pointer.  I submitted a bug with my suggestion for a code change.


----------

